# curacao car rentals



## rynker (Jun 2, 2009)

Any advice on car rental companies in Curacao?  Thanks....leaving in 5 weeks!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like we'll be there the week before you (June 27 - July 4). I have 2 cars reserved right now, both compacts. Budget rate with taxes is $181 and the sane thru Avis is $214. It was said on TA forums that Avis rate includes the mandatory insurance. Once I get a chance I will contact both agencies and see for sure. When I get more info I will get back to you.


----------



## nickis (Jun 3, 2009)

We're headed back to Sea Aquarium for 2 weeks, June 20th thru July 4th, and have 2 compact cars reserved with Alamo 'cos we're a larger group.  

We've rented through Alamo, for a couple of reasons.
1. Their rates were the best at the time using the Costco discount Contract ID7014627, Coupon#AF3469JDZ (you have to have your costco card with you at time of rental)
2. We're renting 1 of the cars off airport a few days after we arrive, from the Lions Dive location, which is conveniently just across from the Sea Aquarium.

The rates we have currently are $191 a week, which includes taxes and theft protection insurance.

We've had the reservations for a while and have checked a few times and haven't found a better rate, but I'll check again before we go.




Timesharejunkie4 - are you staying at the Sea Aquarium?  If so, we'll see you there!  Although we'll already have a nice tan going


----------



## Judy (Jun 3, 2009)

Verify that your car rental company will be open well before your return flight is scheduled.  We almost missed our flight home because ours wasn't open when we arrived at the airport.


----------



## nickis (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah....that's a good point!  The AA flight times have changed from a few years back, and early morning car rental returns are an issue!  We're flying Continental...much friendlier flight times so no problems there for us.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Nicki
Yes, we will be staying at the Sea Aquarium. I will be the tall 50ish blonde, DH about the same height with full beard and glasses. See you there!
Carole


----------



## nickis (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Carole,

We're a party of 4 adults, and 2 kids, boy age 10 and girl age 2.  My son is very talkative so he's not easy to miss, and my little one doesn't sit still for a minute and is as cute as can be (but I may be a little biased about that).

All us adults have English accents, easy to spot. 2 very English (my mum and her husband flying in from London) and then there's hubbie and me who've been in the US for 20+ years, so don't sound quite so English anymore...but you never lose it totally!

We've never bumped into fellow tuggers before. Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## rynker (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you find it cheaper to rent off airport site?  How much would a cab be from the airport to the Sea Acquarium?  I've noticed on other sites that you can rent a car from the Sea Acquarium.  It's our first visit so I think we'd want a car for the entire week.  We go to Aruba after Curacao so returning the car at the airport shouldn't be a problem.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## nickis (Jun 4, 2009)

We've never got a cab from/to the airport, always rented at the airport.  So can't help you with pricing on that.  

We're renting 1 car off airport this time because we have different arrival departure times for 2 people, so that's just more convenient.  The rate I got for Alamo was the same at airport as off airport.

Driving can be a little tricky at first because they have roundabouts and the road signs aren't always totally clear.  I've included a link to detailed driving instructions from the airport as an FYI, this has served us very well in the past.

http://www.curacao-budgetcar.com/hotels-2.shtml


----------



## rynker (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks so much........driving is not a problem as we've done the "round abouts" on many islands.  Daylight is the factor so we can learn the roads.  I'm going to book this week.  Thanks again Tuggers.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Nicky
We're also flying Continental non-stop out of Newark. Are you flying out of Newark also?
We'll look for when we get there! Enjoy your first week.
See you in a few weeks.
Carole


----------



## nickis (Jun 4, 2009)

rynker...no problem...I'm sure you'll have a great time!  This is our 4th trip and we love it there!  If you're a diver I don't think there's anywhere better in the Caribbean, at least for shore diving (or snorkelling).

Carole....yes...we're flying out of Newark.  We do the sleep, park and fly on the outbound, cheaper than paying for parking for 2 weeks and way less stress with 2 kids in tow.  We'll look for you...but I don't think you'll be able to miss us even if you wanted to...it's such a small place.


----------



## rynker (Jun 5, 2009)

one last question......does Sea Acquarium have wireless intenet.......I need to stay in contact with aging parents.


----------



## nickis (Jun 5, 2009)

They do have wireless, but from what I can gather it's only accessible from the pool area.  Last time we were there they also had a computer in the reception area for guest use, I think there's a fee to use it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Judy (Jun 5, 2009)

When I was there in September of 2008, there wasn't wireless internet in the units, but there was free high-speed internet access available on a computer in the lobby. 
My TUG Sea Aquarium review is the first one. There are several others too.  Lots of information in them.


----------



## wegottago (Jun 8, 2009)

Where is the Sea Aquarium in relation to the Marriott Hotel - the one out of town?  We'll be at the hotel on the air/points travel pkg July 4-11 and am looking forward to it.

Flying in on Continental from NJ.  We'll need a rental car so will check the companies mentioned.

Do you rent or bring your own snorkel equipment?

Lisa


----------



## nickis (Jun 8, 2009)

Your about 15mins away it's a fairly easy drive . 
We dive so we always have our own gear , you can get snorkelling equipment really cheap. Fins well i don't use them when i snorkel all the time so just a mask and snorkel will do you.

The street signs take a little getting used or just the dutch names it all makes it fun, you will find it hard to get into an area you shouldn't be in which we haven't seen to much of so just take your time and enjoy.


----------



## wilma (Jun 9, 2009)

Just returned from a week at the Kura Hulanda Resort in Westpunt, Curacao and rented a car from National. This was our 4th visit to Curacao and we noticed an increase in car  break-ins at the beach parking lots. The National agent told us it has gotten a lot worse and brazen. One day at Playa Kalki in the middle of the day several cars had their windows broken and valuables stolen while others were in the parking lot. Don't lock your car and leave the windows down so that you don't have to buy a new window for your rental car!
Other than that we had a great time, love the Westpunt area.


----------



## wegottago (Jun 11, 2009)

*using taxi, restaurant, activity question*

If we don't rent a car do you know if it's convenient to travel back and forth
using taxi's:

1. between the airport and the Marriott hotel (out of town one)
2. from hotel to downtown for dinners/shopping

I'm going to do a search about restaurants and activities to do with an 8 and almost 11 year old, but if you have any recommendations, I would appreciate them.

Thanks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the link on Curacao from DebbiesCaribbeanResortReviews.com

The Curacao home page has links for additional island information.


Richard


----------



## gravitar (Jun 11, 2009)

wegottago said:


> If we don't rent a car do you know if it's convenient to travel back and forth
> using taxi's:
> 
> 1. between the airport and the Marriott hotel (out of town one)
> ...



Taxi's are convenient, but you will likely end up spending more money on them then on a rental.

You will need some type of transportation as there is nothing within walking distance of the Marriott, except the Hilton next door.

Steve


----------



## nickis (Jun 12, 2009)

There are so many great beaches and lots more to see around the island that I really think you're missing out on Curacao if you don't rent a car and explore.

But...we're not "stay close to the resort" people. I guess it depends on what type of vacation you're looking for.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 12, 2009)

It is a flat $35 from the airport to Sea Aquarium.  I thought it was a very lovely resort (great management) but needed to travel to get good food.


----------



## wegottago (Jun 15, 2009)

*car reservations made from where?*

May I ask from where you got your Avis, Budget, etc. car reservations from (Avis directly, priceline, website)?  I contacted the curacao avis via internet and the rate for the cheapest car was about $300...much more than one of the previous posters who got a car for a little more than $200.  The quote was very vague and I'm not aware of any coupons or discount offers.  I'm going to call Avis tomorrow, however I wondered with whom you reserved your cars with.  We go in 3 weeks and I need to get this settled.  Thank you!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I made the Avis and Budget reservations thru their websites.


----------



## nickis (Jun 15, 2009)

I checked out rates on Orbitz first, for comparison.  Then went to the individual car rental sites to try entering various discount codes.  Finally settled on Alamo, booking directly through their website and used the Costco discount codes mentioned.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 23, 2009)

Is a car absolutely essential there? I'm going in Oct, planning on staying 4 nights in an indie hotel in the capitol, then a week at a t/s resort. Can't we get away with maybe renting a car for two days while at one or the other location, just to drive around island to see top sites & get the lay of the land?

Have a great time everyone!  

P.S. Please post your fave restaurant suggestions on TUG when you get back home & settled. TIA!


----------



## wilma (Jun 23, 2009)

You won't need a car in Willemsted for those 4 days, but which timeshare resort are you staying in? Favorite restaurant--Sol in Westpunt, good reviews on tripadvisor.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 24, 2009)

I did find out, by emailing the Budget in Curacao, that their rate does include the mandatory CDW, Avis did not, so I canceled my reservation with Avis.
Wilma - I read the great reviews of Sol Food. Keep in mind they are only open on weekends.Sunshine and I have been emailing back and forth. She's having some things sent to my home for me to bring to her. I feel like I know her and can't wait to meet her on Sunday!
We leave Saturday.  
I am sooooo ready! I may not check email while there but if anyone has anything you want me to find out for you, let me know by Friday. We will be staying at the Royal Sea Aquarium.Three days of diving and dinner at Sol Food are our only plans so far. The rest of the time we will go with the flow and see where it takes us!
Carole


----------

